# Los GEMELOS CASTRO, estrellas adolescentes de TikTok, ponen sobre la mesa un nuevo debate: TW-INCEST PÚBLICO DE CALIDAD



## Segismunda (13 Ene 2022)

Todo empezó cuando *Jorge y Diego Castro*, dos menores de un pueblo perdido de Ciudad Real, que araban el campo a la salida del insti, se hicieron un TikTok. Pronto descubrieron que sus cuerpos de efebo adolescente ponían como motos a las chortinas y a los homosexuales. Como la España Vaciada ofrece tan pocas oportunidades, decidieron seguir usando la ambigüedad, el morbo de sus fraternales cuerpos rozándose. A la familia le pareció APROPIADO porque eran rentas complementarias, que en el mundo rural hacen mucha falta.







A medida que estos labriegos triunfaban, la ambigüedad sexual ya no causaba sorpresa, de modo que se apuntaron al *TWINCEST *(o incesto de gemelos), pero de una manera light. Simplemente sugiriéndolo, dándose unos buenos filetazos, pero nada más. Al fin y al cabo, no son homosexuales (uno de ellos tiene novia). A la familia le pareció apropiado este complemento agrario. La explotación agrícola ya no es lo que era y todo lo que sirva para mantenerla, bienvenido sea.







Pero pronto, estos gemelos *alcanzaron la mayoría de edad*. Y vieron que TikTok los limitaba, de modo que *se hicieron un OnlyFans*, donde en principio posaban juntos enseñando sus turgentes miembros. Todo muy bonito y artístico, "completamente justificado", que suelen decir los actores. A papá y mamá aún les parecía bien esta renta suplementaria de la actividad agropecuaria, porque enseñar un pectoral o el pene es lo mismo, hay demasiada hipocresía social.







Sin embargo, la pandemia que sufrimos ha causado tantos estragos, que los gemelos Castro han tenido que dar el último gran paso. Han empezado a organizar *campeonatos de pajas*, para ver quién eyacula antes, a restregarse en la ducha hasta soltar el CUMAZO en armonía fraterna y otras cosas que lindan peligrosamente el EXTREME TWINCEST o porno de gemelos. Esto último ya preocupa a los progenitores de estos chicos de *19 AÑOS*. En Villarrubia de los Ojos, su pueblo natal, no termina de verse como algo normal que dos hermanos se pongan perdidos de semen mutuo, y lo que es peor, *si terminan haciendo el tan cotizado "coito siamés"*, quién sabe QUÉ DIRÍA LA GENTE.

Por todo esto, es necesario poner sobre la mesa el TWINCEST (en español, gemelincesto), porque es una realidad y debe ser debatida. Si van a hacerlo, que al menos lo hagan con todas las garantías posibles.







Sobre estas líneas, los adolescentes Jorge y Diego Castro, cuyo contenido de mayor voltaje no puede ser reproducido aquí por cuestiones de copyright.

ACTUALIZADO > otros casos de éxito: los hermanos hanlin.


----------



## Segismunda (13 Ene 2022)

Estos no son twincels, al menos a uno de ellos le hizo la novia una paja con los pinreles y lo subió a internet. Son gente emprendedora.


----------



## Segismunda (13 Ene 2022)

Corren tiempos raros, cara Sick, ahora a las chavalas les gustan estos hombres con pinta de lesbiana ciclada. Yo no diré que son feos, porque feos no son, pero en mi época incluso los adolescentes tenían más pelo, más nariz, más mentón, más todo.


----------



## Okjito (13 Ene 2022)

Los micropenes ya para otro día.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (13 Ene 2022)

he dejado de leer en "no son homosexuales".

mi inteligencia ha sido insultada.


y qué coño es eso de twincest? qué puta mierda es eso? de qué me habláis? qué puta mierda es tuinces? comedme los cojones. no blanqueeis más las depravaciones.

maricón maricón

puta puta

violaniños socialista

las cosas claras cojones


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Ene 2022)

Soy hetero pero me gusta ver pollas grandes y vigorosas y vaya birrias las de éstos.


----------



## Segismunda (13 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> he dejado de leer en "no son homosexuales".
> 
> mi inteligencia ha sido insultada.
> 
> ...



Echar la lechita en un sofá, codo a codo con un hermano, es muy working class. En las familias numerosas se compartía calcetín, infórmate.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> *Soy hetero pero me gusta ver pollas* grandes y vigorosas y vaya birrias las de éstos.















Nadie es capaz de engañarse a sí mismo más que un margarito reprimido, mis dies.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Corren tiempos raros, cara Sick, ahora a las chavalas les gustan estos hombres con pinta de lesbiana ciclada. Yo no diré que son feos, porque feos no son, pero en mi época incluso los adolescentes tenían más pelo, más nariz, más mentón, más todo.



Corren tiempos raritos más bien


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Ene 2022)

Y poner spoilers ostias ya


----------



## Abrojo (13 Ene 2022)

es como hacerlo con uno mismo si son univitelinos. Si son mellizos ya es perversión


----------



## magufone (14 Ene 2022)

Cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
Luego cuando le obliguen a uno a rezar mirando a la Meca se preguntara por queee?
De verdad que hay gente que se extraña de que nos cuelen las milongas que nos cuelen dia si día también?


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

manda cojones! y esas guarradas no podían hacerlas estas dos??!!!


----------



## Abrojo (14 Ene 2022)

por lo del porvenir de la España vaciada. Todo el post es una alegoría


----------



## Segismunda (14 Ene 2022)

Lo personal es político, dicen ahora. Y esta es una historia de emprendimiento, vida rural y nuevas masculinidades.


----------



## El cogorzas (14 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 905146



En esta foto en concreto se puede apreciar la cara de gañanes desertores del arado que se gastan. Me los imagino perfectamente con un traje de pana, una boina y un garrote quejándose porque el granizo les ha arruinado la cosecha. 

Que expriman a tope el asunto este del tuincés que como se descuiden están de vuelta con la azada y tomando chatos en la tasca del pueblo. Ojo pues.


----------



## CocoVin (14 Ene 2022)

Ya sabemos que buenos tiempos atraen a la perversión. Ya pasaba en las épocas de apogeo del imperio romano,y acabaron como acabaron...el tiempo pone de nuevo las piezas en orden. Pronto lo veremos.


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (14 Ene 2022)

La familia es lo más sagrado y esta actitud entre hermanos es asquerosa. No me quiero imaginar esos vídeos que comentáis. 
Se han sobrepasado todas las líneas, la decadencia en la sociedad es total y vamos hacia nuestra perdición.

Que clase de padres pueden permitir esta basura.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Ene 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> En esta foto en concreto se puede apreciar la cara de gañanes desertores del arado que se gastan. Me los imagino perfectamente con un traje de pana, una boina y un garrote quejándose porque el granizo les ha arruinado la cosecha.
> 
> Que expriman a tope el asunto este del tuincés que como se descuiden están de vuelta con la azada y tomando chatos en la tasca del pueblo. Ojo pues.



No se dan un aire a Jordi ENP? No es de esa zona de la España vaciada?


----------



## Lenina (14 Ene 2022)

Que ganen mucho dinero y que se piren del pueblo para no volver, que la chortinez no dura eternamente y a estos la cretinez se les va notando en la cara a buen ritmo. Porque como se tengan que quedar, cada duro ganado les va a pesar en el bolsillo como plomo, que no les van a dejar olvidar ni por un segundo lo que hicieron para ganarlo.


----------



## John Smmith (14 Ene 2022)

A ver si @xicomaIo va a llevar razón. 






La Voz de Galicia; España creará en los próximos dos años un millón de empleos, y de mayor calidad estudio de ManpowerGroup


Parece que los que quieren difundir ODIO lo tendrán difícil ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Supermanises (14 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Soy hetero pero me gusta ver pollas grandes y vigorosas y vaya birrias las de éstos.



Cuando el hetero ...va acompañado de un pero ... vamos mal..  ... estoy de coña.


----------



## Lenina (14 Ene 2022)

Yo no lo estoy justificando, solo digo lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Supermanises (14 Ene 2022)

Dejalos que camelen... que los chavales quiene pegarle un poco a la mandanga incesta... dejaloos...


----------



## Castellano (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> manda cojones! y esas guarradas no podían hacerlas estas dos??!!!



Son vascas. Si hubieran nacido hace 70 años, serían monjas discípulas de la madre Cándida.
Algo se ha avanzado por lo menos


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2022)

La distopia judia, donde absolutamente TODO vale por dinero. De esto ya se hablo, no se si aqui, o en otra parte. Hay gemelos y gemelas, de sion y de europa del este, que ya rompen todos los limites y se dan por culo y/o hacen la tijereta

Que oye, aunque yo me cague en dios y en las putas redes, pues puedo llegar a entender que si se quieren hacer famosos (pateticamente) pues se hagan alguna fotillo tonta, como la primera, que solo juega con la fantasia, y es hasta artistica. Pero de ahi a rociarse a lefazos el uno al otro.. pues en fin. Sociedad totalmente MUERTA

Cuando tengan 40 años lloraran suplicandole al tiquitaca que elimine sus bidrios. O igual quedan tan contentos


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Echar la lechita en un sofá, codo a codo con un hermano, es muy working class. En las familias numerosas se compartía calcetín, infórmate.



no sé qué familias fomentas, queride.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (14 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Soy hetero pero me gusta ver pollas grandes y vigorosas y vaya birrias las de éstos.




Ya es hora de que asumas de una buena vez tu homosexualidad. Todos en el foro sabemos que eres gay.


----------



## Maddie (14 Ene 2022)

Este caso es muy diferente, aquí se habla de una relación incestuosa por dinero, menuda gente barata que vende su integridad moral y espiritual por unos billetes. Con qué cara se supone que podrán verse el uno al otro si llegan a semejante perversión. Te aseguro que hasta a Veneno esto le parecería cruzar ya demasiados límites.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Estos no son twincels, al menos a uno de ellos le hizo la novia una paja con los pinreles y lo subió a internet. Son gente emprendedora.



Son más maricones que un Palomo cojo, lo digo desde mi perspectiva de polla vieja.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (14 Ene 2022)

En 4 años carne de psicólogo...juventud destrozada, y no es culpa de ellos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Ene 2022)

tarados everywhere, me esperaba a toda la familia follando en onlyfans


----------



## Madafaca (14 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien ha llamado a Almodovar? GEMELOS GAYS MANCHEGOS.
Joder, este no hace una película, hace una saga.


----------



## fayser (14 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> he dejado de leer en "no son homosexuales".
> 
> mi inteligencia ha sido insultada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Soy hetero pero me gusta ver pollas grandes y vigorosas y vaya birrias las de éstos.



El Empalagador lo ha dicho. Y a quien no le gusta ver una buena polla? Pregunto


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Ene 2022)

Antes se solucionaba apedreados por las calles del pueblo.
Ahora salen en los medios perversonormalizadores.


----------



## 01001 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## shur 1 (14 Ene 2022)

Escandalizar en 2022 es difícil. Tras los gemelos maricones vendrán madres con hijos, padres con hijas, perros con dueñas, dueños con gallinas...


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Ene 2022)

Habría que verte a tí, doritocuevo estándar


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Ene 2022)

La sociedad de los rojos, el futuro de los jovenes es hacerse pajas para que se pajeen los maricones.


----------



## Segismunda (14 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La sociedad de los rojos, el futuro de los jovenes es hacerse pajas para que se pajeen los maricones.



Un futuro muy empoderante, los heterosexuales pueden ganar mucho más dinero de los hombres que de las mujeres


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Un futuro muy empoderante, los heterosexuales pueden ganar mucho más dinero de los hombres que de las mujeres



Bien lo sabes tu


----------



## McLovin (14 Ene 2022)

No son homosexuales...ya. Claro. Ah es que "uno tiene novia"...pero no son homosexuales...claro claro. Por supuesto.

Qué puta degeneración joder. Este mundo se va a la mierda a la velocidad del rayo. 

Por cierto, micropenes ambos...yo no enseñaría en público ese miembro ridículo.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Ene 2022)

Kiss Lesbian Twins Porn GIF by shuvhogg


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (15 Ene 2022)

Joder el capitalismo cultural no tiene frenos.


----------



## PA\BE (15 Ene 2022)

Lo de Sade no eran extravagancias, sino la cínica denuncia de un mundo corrompido desde el núcleo.
Toda esa podredumbre y corrupción es tal que ya no puede contenerse oculta. 
Ha emergido a la superficie y lo impregna todo.

Son buenos tiempos para los perversos y malos para los inocentes.


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Ene 2022)

Nuevas formas de pajearse.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Ene 2022)

*AVISO, QUE VA EL POST MAS HETERODOXO QUE HE HECHO EN 13 AÑOS DE BURBUJA INFO, Y VA EN SERIO.*


Yo tengo un aspecto muy aniñado, hace un año aun más, porque estaba superdelgado (hasta una tía mía me llamó superpreocupado por mi delgadez)...,un mariquita me siguió por la playa (cosa que nunca me habia pasado) y una tía me tocó el culete porque tenía una cinturita y tipillo de niño (salí corriendo, pero en la puta vida me habia pasado). Además por mi estilo british de vestir, el que no controle que es una tribu urbana, parece que es el uniforme de un colegio privado.

Ahora estoy lozano, por la falta de ejercicio , cabezón , visto en chandal y botas de montaña (en plan aberchandal) porque casi no me cabe ya la ropa que tenía y me niego a gastar (como buen lonchafinista) y de mi boca solo salen improperios contra el NWO (pero podria simular ser un tipo snob y cool, tengo bagaje y conocimientos para ello).

*Por lo que veo, la pedofilia estética y la búsqueda de hombres de aspecto aniñado, empieza a ser también tendencia para los hombres (niño polla manda).*

Si me rindo al sistema mi plan podria ser el siguiente: Recuperar mi delgadez vía no comer y hacer mucha natación, recuperar mi ropa biritish y añadir algún detalle de "niñato", volver al mundillo chachi-guay del que me quiero salir, fingir ser un guays, aprovechar mi aspecto para instagramear y vender ambigüedad sexual, así como dar una imagen de "niño listillo y cuerpecito y cinturita que se agarra con las manos).

Esclavo del sistema: pagar a negros cachas y hacerme fotos sin camiseta para subir a redes...así levantaria pasiones homo, de lesbianas que a veces les gusta montar trios con tipos objeto-fetiche (negros o aniñados)....y de paso que eso fuese morboso para muchas tías hetero *(objetivo final)* (independientemente de la edad).

Me podria operar para sacarle 2 o 3 cms a la polla que con mi delgadez aún parecería más grande. también podria operarme para asegurar resaltar rasgos de niñez (fuera algunas canas, quitarme la mata pelo que tengo en el cuerpo, y alguna cosa que me asesoren).

Por cierto, que en broma en dicho lo de pura sangre y semén puro a una , y no se me ha enfadado...o ses que podría ser no vacunado algo de morbo también de aquí a unos meses.

En fin, que lo digo en serio, creo que tendría posibilidades de entrar en esa dinámica. Como dicen los de Gamestop , YOLO (you onle live once).

Es triste que con mi formación, mi carácter , mis valores , mi sentido del humor (aunque parezca un amargado) esta estrategia me daría más "satisfacciones" que defender mis valores y visión recta de lo que es la vida y la moral.

*ABRO PARAGUAS       *


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> *AVISO, QUE VA EL POST MAS HETERODOXO QUE HE HECHO EN 13 AÑOS DE BURBUJA INFO, Y VA EN SERIO.*
> 
> 
> Yo tengo un aspecto muy aniñado, hace un año aun más, porque estaba superdelgado (hasta una tía mía me llamó superpreocupado por mi delgadez)...,un mariquita me siguió por la playa (cosa que nunca me habia pasado) y una tía me tocó el culete porque tenía una cinturita y tipillo de niño (salí corriendo, pero en la puta vida me habia pasado). Además por mi estilo british de vestir, el que no controle que es una tribu urbana, parece que es el uniforme de un colegio privado.
> ...



Di que sí, tú haz la marrana y obtén lo que es tuyo. Además hay muchos niveles distintos de marraneo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Ene 2022)

BRooTAL el acople de gemelos


----------



## NoRTH (15 Ene 2022)

Esta gente está mal de la cabeza


----------



## tovarovsky (15 Ene 2022)

Para cuando vidrios porno destas dos perracas del Opus Dei ? Queremos a su viega también perreando con ellas mientras su cuckold babea


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

Para mantener una erección heterosexual en un vídeo twincest, lo mejor es: 

El contacto físico sin mariconadas (documento gráfico 1).
Mirar fijamente el pene del otro mientras tocas la zambomba (documento gráfico 2).



Spoiler: Documentos gráficos 1 y 2


----------



## Macho Camacho (15 Ene 2022)

Yo no se donde coño buscais u os meteis para encontrar a esta gente


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

Macho Camacho dijo:


> Yo no se donde coño buscais u os meteis para encontrar a esta gente



Para encontrar demijrancia y gostosidad (las dos caras de la misma moneda) se rebusca hasta en el más remoto recoveco del infierno.


----------



## Archibald (15 Ene 2022)

ODON ELORZA aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ene 2022)

Pero si tienen hijos podrian salir subnormales.


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pero si tienen hijos podrian salir subnormales.



Se cuenta que Qualición nació por parto anal, aunque en su caso no fue endogámico. Estos no tendrán hijos porque al menos uno es hetero y el otro, aunque fuera homosexual y pasivo, estará tomando la píldora. Se les ve muy centrados y responsables.


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Se cuenta que Qualición nació por parto anal, aunque en su caso no fue endogámico. Estos no tendrán hijos porque al menos uno es hetero y el otro, aunque fuera homosexual y pasivo, estará tomando la píldora. Se les ve muy centrados y responsables.



Lo normal es que contraten un vientre de alquiler como Miguel Bosé y su amado esposo.


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Lo normal es que contraten un vientre de alquiler como Miguel Bosé y su amado esposo.



Lo ideal es que lo hiciese la novia de uno de ellos. Se puede implantar en el chumino EL BATIDO, que es lo que se hace cuando dos padres mezclan las lefas para no saber cuál de los dos es el progenitor.


----------



## Ederto (15 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> ODON ELORZA aprueba este hilo.



por qué?? los gemelos son del PSOE o algo?


----------



## Ederto (15 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Lo ideal es que lo hiciese la novia de uno de ellos. Se puede implantar en el chumino EL BATIDO, que es lo que se hace cuando dos padres mezclan las lefas para no saber cuál de los dos es el progenitor.



eso es una gilipollez, al final el padre es uno, y el otro no es nada.


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Lo ideal es que lo hiciese la novia de uno de ellos. Se puede implantar en el chumino EL BATIDO, que es lo que se hace cuando dos padres mezclan las lefas para no saber cuál de los dos es el progenitor.



Padre es el que diga el test de ADN.


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Padre es el que diga el test de ADN.



Pero no lo hacen y santas pascuas.


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Ene 2022)

Me voy a cagar en su puta madre.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> *AVISO, QUE VA EL POST MAS HETERODOXO QUE HE HECHO EN 13 AÑOS DE BURBUJA INFO, Y VA EN SERIO.*
> 
> 
> Yo tengo un aspecto muy aniñado, hace un año aun más, porque estaba superdelgado (hasta una tía mía me llamó superpreocupado por mi delgadez)...,un mariquita me siguió por la playa (cosa que nunca me habia pasado) y una tía me tocó el culete porque tenía una cinturita y tipillo de niño (salí corriendo, pero en la puta vida me habia pasado). Además por mi estilo british de vestir, el que no controle que es una tribu urbana, parece que es el uniforme de un colegio privado.
> ...


----------



## Lenina (15 Ene 2022)

El tema Sick, es que existe la genuina admiración, y la admiración y el peloteo que alguien hace a otro por conseguir notoriedad, favores, seguir la corriente a la borregada, o lo que se tercie, material o no, pero para conseguir algo.
Ese peloteo interesado genera en el que lo hace una sensación de deuda. Uno puede humillarse para conseguir algo, pero en el momento en que la otra persona caiga en desgracia se lo va a hacer pagar. Esa humillación se la va a cobrar antes o después. Y en el fondo está esperando con ansia a que el otro se estrelle para cobrarse, incluso le pondrá la zancadilla para acelerar el proceso. 

Rodéate de personas que quieran lo mejor para ti, no de aduladores, porque de adularte a echarte a las hienas hay una línea muy fina.


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pero no lo hacen y santas pascuas.



Lo hará la madre para demandar paguita.


----------



## FOYETE (15 Ene 2022)

Como para mandarlos a la guerra. Se pondrían a comer polla mora a la mínima oportunidad.


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Como para mandarlos a la guerra. Se pondrían a comer polla mora a la mínima oportunidad.



El mariconeo entre la soldadesca es legendario, como es lógico y comprensible.


----------



## FOYETE (15 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> El mariconeo entre la soldadesca es legendario, como es lógico y comprensible.



Sí, pero en el propio bando. Estos se irían con el enemigo.


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ene 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Sí, pero en el propio bando. Estos se irían con el enemigo.



Es verdad, por GOSTOSA que sea la polla mora, primero va ESPAÑA


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Ene 2022)

Joder que asco, a cavar zanjas los llevaba y veríais qué rápido se quitaban las tonterías


----------



## Segismunda (17 Ene 2022)

*NUEVAS HISTORIAS DE SUPERACIÓN PERSONAL: LOS GEMELOS HANLIN*

Nacidos en los 90, Denuvare y Daniel Hanlin (31), se enfocaron en el modelaje. Sus caritas aniñadas y sus cuerpos de efebo tenían éxito, pero no terminaban de despuntar en publicidad. Era la loca era postcrisis 2008. Las redes ofrecían oportunidades, pero aún no había herramientas tan escalables como las de hoy.












Pronto se dieron cuenta de que sus gostosos penes podrían aportarles dinero fácil. Los desnudos elegantes y artísticos no tienen nada de pornográfico, les dijo un representante, así que pantalones abajo y picha arriba:







Y aunque lucharon por parecer malotes, con unos tatuajes horrendos que compensasen sus caritas de nena, hubieron de esperar a cumplir los veinte años. Es en torno a 2012-2016 (los historiadores del porno no se ponen de acuerdo), cuando estos gemelos comienzan su etapa de empoderamiento peneano. Denuvare, el que tiene nombre de travesti, colabora con una productora porno, en la categoría SOLO (su hermano, más conservador, se abstiene de participar).

Podéis ver la deleitosa gayola de Denuvare en este enlace. Sin ceder nunca a la vulgaridad, nos muestra sus dotes interpretativas, agitando, jadeando y soltando su CUMAZO cuasipúber.

Pero la carrera de los gemelos no despunta y, para ese entonces, Cam4 y otras plataformas anteriores a Onlyfans ya empezaban a ofrecer oportunidades a chicos emprendedores. Comienza la etapa TWINCEST para estos gemelos de San Diego. Eso sí, mucho más conservadores que otros gemelos porno.







Aquí podemos verlos, con sus pintas de surferos californianos, disfrutando de sus herramientas de trabajo. Pero el momento clímax de su carrera se produciría aquí, cuando Daniel y Denuvare, en fraterna armonía, se intercambian las zambombas para tocar un dueto de percusión.







En el minuto 18:20 podéis ver esta enriquecedora escena, que llena de luz el corazón ¿Puede haber algo más mágico y puro que ser masturbado por uno mismo, pero habiéndose salido del cuerpo? ¿No es casi religioso?

*¿QUÉ FUE DE DANIEL Y DENUVARE? BREVE REPASO A SUS VIDAS*

En contra de lo que puede suponerse, este pasado no les ha supuesto grandes problemas. Daniel es un alfa empotrador, con una tradwife y dos hijos preciosos, que viven en una zona rural, trabajando el agro y haciendo sus cosas de porrero. Lejos queda su apariencia infantil, ahora es un vikingo empotrador:







Aquí podéis ver su actual vida marital, que hará chillar de rabia a más de uno.



Spoiler: Clic en spoiler para chillar



La tradlife de Daniel




Por su parte, Denuvare, también en San Diego, goza de una vida similar. Ambos hacen referencia en sus perfiles a su gemelitud, no tienen ningún interés en renegar de su pasado ni esconder una relación bonita, sana, de pura celebración de la belleza. Respétese.



Spoiler: Denuvare padreando













Es curioso como el más porno de los dos, Denuvare, parece ahora más clásico; mientras el más mojigato es hoy el más alfa. Se requieren hondos estudios transversales sobre este fenómeno.


----------



## Erik morden (17 Ene 2022)

@FuturoEuropeo


----------



## Segismunda (18 Ene 2022)

Mangueras gostosísimas, pero menudo estropicio se ha hecho en el pecho Denuvare, que parece el logo de Monster. En fin, ahora son trad husbands, lo que significa que hay esperanza incluso para la gente más perdida en la vida.


----------



## Kundalinii (18 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Todo empezó cuando *Jorge y Diego Castro*, dos menores de un pueblo perdido de Ciudad Real, que araban el campo a la salida del insti, se hicieron un TikTok. Pronto descubrieron que sus cuerpos de efebo adolescente ponían como motos a las chortinas y a los homosexuales. Como la España Vaciada ofrece tan pocas oportunidades, decidieron seguir usando la ambigüedad, el morbo de sus fraternales cuerpos rozándose. A la familia le pareció APROPIADO porque eran rentas complementarias, que en el mundo rural hacen mucha falta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905135
> 
> ...



Qué haces colgando esta mierda... Si quieres ganar público gay para tu partidito busca en otro sitio, en Xvideos.com por ejemplo.


----------



## Segismunda (20 Ene 2022)

*MARTÍNEZ TWINS*

Cuidao con estos, *que les van a comer la tostada a los Castro*. Son más monos y más ñoños, pero ya están empezando a enseñar cacha, darse besitos y jugar con la ambigüedad sexual. Uno de ellos ha mostrado al mundo su pene. Además, cuentan con el avance tecnológico de ser homosexuales los dos (dicen las malas lenguas que muy modositos, pero en privado escortean que da gusto; como buenos catalanes saben de dinero).

Van rezagados con respecto a los Castro, porque aún no han hecho nada porno, pero cuando se pongan, se van a planchar los pliegues del recto el uno al otro. A pollazo limpio.

#SluttyFuture
#SluttyEurope


----------



## Segismunda (20 Ene 2022)

Imagínate a los Martínez twins en un barracón. Acaban de sissy boys de todos los demás.


----------



## GaryPeaton (20 Ene 2022)

Joder ya hasta la gente de pueblo se comporta como degenerados


----------



## Segismunda (20 Ene 2022)

GaryPeaton dijo:


> Joder ya hasta la gente de pueblo se comporta como degenerados



Gostosa globalizaçao. Un pueblo de Ciudad Real y Berlín, hermanados en derechos y libertades; pueblerinos haciendo la marrana y empoderándose entre cabras y tabernas de viejos jugando al dominó.


----------



## GaryPeaton (20 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Gostosa globalizaçao. Un pueblo de Ciudad Real y Berlín, hermanados en derechos y libertades; pueblerinos haciendo la marrana y empoderándose entre cabras y tabernas de viejos jugando al dominó.



Empoderandose....... Creo que es la palabra que más asco me da de todo el diccionario, en mi puta vida la había escuchado hace dos años y ahora todo el día con la mierda palabra esa


----------



## Murray's (10 Feb 2022)

Todo enfocado al público gay y bisexual.

El sexo en internet es un negocio. Quien se mete en el y sabe desenvolverse vive de eso sobradamente. A 5€ minimo la subscripcion mensual, nada más que tengas 400 subscriptores son 2000€mes

Y tiro por lo bajo normalmente estos de onlyfans quien mas y quien menos tiene 1000 o 2000 fans que pagan cuota.


----------



## Segismunda (10 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Todo enfocado al público gay y bisexual.
> 
> El sexo en internet es un negocio. Quien se mete en el y sabe desenvolverse vive de eso sobradamente. A 5€ minimo la subscripcion mensual, nada más que tengas 400 subscriptores son 2000€mes
> 
> Y tiro por lo bajo normalmente estos de onlyfans quien mas y quien menos tiene 1000 o 2000 fans que pagan cuota.



Gosto desta oportunidade de negócio para os nossos jovens, o forero @sem_esperança poderia ter feito carreira, se Onlyfans não tivesse chegado tão tarde. Mas assim, ele nem fode nem vive.


----------



## reconvertido (10 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> manda cojones! y esas guarradas no podían hacerlas estas dos??!!!



Que ricas siguen estando estas dos.
Alucino con que sean españolas y además vascas.


----------



## reconvertido (10 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Kiss Lesbian Twins Porn GIF by shuvhogg



Por fín algo sano.
Gracias


----------

